# Perfect tie bar length?



## superpacker (Jul 16, 2008)

I see tie bars of all different lengths. But am not sure what length is best. I wear ties from 3" wide to 3.5" wide, and I think 3.25" is the sweet spot. So what length do you think is best, and why?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

3.25" tie bars? That seems a bit excessive, and a tie bar wider than a tie would be downright bad, IMHO. 3.25" ties, that's better than fine.

Although I'm not an expert on tie bars, my Dad wears them sometimes. I'd say his tend to sit about 60-75% of the way across the tie, which I'd call optimal. 
I wouldn't want one that was too close to the middle, or too close to the edge. 

I can say that most of the ones on thetiebar.com are either 2.125" or 2.25", which are approximately 60% of 3.5" and 75% of 3", respectively. Mathematically, then, those tie bar lengths would be in the ballpark for the tie widths you're talking about.

Hopefully some forum members with more experience than I can offer some finer points, or something based on observation rather than calculations. This is an art, not a science, after all. :cool2:


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

I have heard it said that Noel Coward was fond of tie clips/bars. Unfortunately, for present purposes, it seems that when Sir Noel was photographed he was wearing a bow tie, or was turned to the side, or was photographed from the shoulders up, etc. The only photo I have seen of him with a tie clip is:

https://www.google.com/imgres?q=noe...bnw=162&start=36&ndsp=33&ved=1t:429,r:15,s:36


----------



## superpacker (Jul 16, 2008)

sorry for the lack of clarity. I meant a 3.25" tie is the sweet spot for tie width, not tie clip width. I gave that measurement to give a feel for the width of ties I'm dealing with


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

J. Crew sells a 2" version. I found that too short. I bought a sterling silver tie slide from Amazon.com that was maybe 2 1/4", it seems to work fine for all ties except wool knits, which are too slippery, and those in excess of 3.5", which it can't grab properly.


----------



## superpacker (Jul 16, 2008)

Any other thoughts? I was thinking 2.25 or 2.5". Or thought on width? Is plain sterling, unetched, to "security guard?"


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Too security guard? Jeez, man, you'd think that meme would die here already! :biggrin2: Plain sterling is quite acceptable just as solid worsted suits, black shoes, and white shirts will always be stylish.

I know Andy doesn't care for tie bars/clips/slides and thinks they are "dated", but we'll have to agree to disagree on that matter!

I find 2" works well for everything. My ties range anywhere from 2 1/2" to 3 1/2".


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Jovan said:


> I know Andy doesn't care for tie bars/clips/slides and thinks they are "dated", but we'll have to agree to disagree on that matter!


At what point does "dated" become "retro"? Just asking.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

"Retro" is something of a catch-all marketing term, isn't it? I'm guilty of occasionally using it, but it's somewhat abused now. Any suit with narrow lapels, regardless of bad cut and flimsy fabric, can be marketed as "retro". The Brooks Brothers limited edition ties that were reproduced from actual '60s patterns and fabrics better qualify for that term since they brought something from that era back quite faithfully.

In my view, tie bars are no more dated than cufflinks, braces, collar bars, or other accessories that are still sold in department stores. Is something dated merely because it was worn in the past? In which case, are all three piece suits "dated"? What about double breasted suits?


----------



## Bookkeeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Tie bars are fantastically popular with the 18-25 crowd. They're not considered dated, and not worn ironically or to reference an earlier decade; they're just worn. Personally, I think most of that group wears them much too high, but what can you do?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Mine are worn just above where my jackets close.


----------



## superpacker (Jul 16, 2008)

well said by many of you. Particularly Jovan. I am new to tie bars, but am an avid collar bar wearer. I have been wearing my tie bar just above my jacket opening too, usually between the third and fourth button, and always at an angle.


----------



## superpacker (Jul 16, 2008)

I was thinking of 2.5. any thoughts on slide vs. alligator clip?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I think this is a good example of what Bookkeeper meant as "too high":


----------



## superpacker (Jul 16, 2008)

also a prime example of what I meant by security guard-like


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

Jovan said:


> ...I know Andy doesn't care for tie bars/clips/slides and thinks they are "dated"...


I agree with Andy on this one. In fact there seems to be a whole category of hopelessly square-looking items that have found their way back into (relative) vogue among trads, including but not limited to tie bars, rooster knit ties, big heavily brogued shoes, the "TV fold," etc. All a matter or personal taste, of course, but not to my liking.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

If by square-looking you mean "I don't have the courage to wear it" then yes, that is accurate.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

^ No, by square-looking I mean "I don't want to look like a wanker." :smile:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

So I look like a wanker. That's quite classy of you to say.

What happened to, "All a matter of personal taste, of course, but not to my liking"?


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Sartre and Jovan,

LOL

If you must use such language, please take it where it belongs--to Styleforum


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Only quoting the source, my friend.


----------

